# Best use for Bambi Burger



## jwithnell (Nov 18, 2008)

I just got handed about 4 pounds of ground deer that I have frozen in 1-pound packages. Other than roasts and stewing meat, I don't have many ideas for cooking venison. Joy of Cooking suggests adding a little sausage for the fat, but gives no further recipes for deer hamburger. Ideas anyone?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 18, 2008)

It's pretty simple, actually - the basic rule is that you can use it for anything you would use hamburger for, with the caveat that it will be drier since the fat content is low - mixed half and half with either pork or ground beef, they'll make excellent meatballs (we just did this and finished it off last night), or meat for chili, or tacos.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 18, 2008)

Of the very few times that I've had venison gifted to me, I never mixed it with any fatter meat. I've prepared meatloaf, chili, sloppy joes, all with just the venison, using my standard recipes.


----------

